# Lite F/X Fog F/X



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

You won't hurt it. You can tape it down. I made a timer for mine that keeps triggering it even while it's reheating, and i too was concerned. So i asked the guy who has the timer schematic on his site and he said it won't hurt it and that he knows people who tape the remote switch down with no problems. So i wouldn't worry.


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

By the way, i can never get my FX fogger to burst for anywhere near a minute, so i don't know why they say that in the manual. Most i get is maybe 20 seconds. However, i don't want that anyway. I like a super short burst every 2-5 seconds. That thing puts out way too much for for me.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I taped down the switch on my Gemmy last year -- didn't hurt the machine at all. I did put a little wood chip on the button before I taped it. Had problem with tape stretching (electrical tape) and button coming back up. The wood chip took care of that.

Cinders


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*I use one of these:







*


*-fly*


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I emailed Gemmy about taping down the button and they said it would burn up the fogger and then tried to sell me a timer for $17.00---the same one I bought at Walmart the next day for only 8 bucks!


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

on your question don't hold down the button you should not need to hold it down for more than 30 sec. to get some good fog going one option you might want to look in to is a automatic timer you set it up for how often and length of time they work great and are usually only about $10
if you have more wustons just ask me I know a fair deal on fog machins as I use 4 every year for me display


----------

